# RAID einrichten?!



## magic_halli (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe hier ein Suse10.1-System, welches voll konfiguriert ist, mit z.B. LDAP-Server, Postfix, Cyrus, eGroupware, Apache2 etc.
Alles ist (noch) auf einer Platte gepeichert.
Jetzt soll aus dem Rechner ein RAID-System mit insgesamt 4 Platten (alles die gleichen Platten) entstehen

Ich hab mich mal kundig gemacht - ein RAID0+1 ist das, was wir brauchen bzw. machen wollen!

Frage:
Kann ich ein RAID aufsetzen, ohne nochmal alles neu zu installieren und zu konfigurieren? Das will ich tunlichst vermeiden, da eine heidenarbeit bisher hier drin steckt!
Ich will gleich die jetzige Festplatte, auf der alles installiert ist, da mit einbinden bzw. benutzen! ...geht das überhaupt?


Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Du könntest höchtens mit 4 anderen HDDs das RAID einrichten und dann die Daten der aktuellen Platte auf die fertige RAID Partition kopieren. Vorhandene Daten werden beim Erstellen des RAIDs gelöscht.


----------



## magic_halli (18. Januar 2007)

Würde das auch gehen... ein Image des jetzigen Systems machen, dann mit 4 Platten ein RAID einrichten und das Image dort einspielen?

Unklar ist mir hierbei allerdings noch:
Wenn ich ein Raid einrichte... mache ich dann eine völlig neue Systeminstallation (Suse installieren und dabei RAID einrichten), oder kann ich aus meinem laufenden System heraus ein RAID einrichten (4 Platten reinhängen und als RAID konfigurieren) und im nachhinein irgendwie das Image draufbügeln?

Ich bekomme dabei echt nen Denkproblem Wie könnte/sollte ich da vorgehen?


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Das RAID richtest du ja in der Regel über das RAID Bios im Controller ein. Für das OS ist es dann nur ein physikalisches Device. Du könntest also deine Installation behalten, das RAID mit anderen Platte einrichten, dann ein Live Linux Booten und das System von der alten HDD auf das RAID ziehen.


----------

